# Butting veneer end to end?



## TaskBoy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm building a mantel that is 16+ feet long thus requiring me to use more than one piece of 10 mil maple veneer. How will it look butted end to end? Best means to cut across the grain--hobby knife and straight edge? I have a 12-inch compound miter saw but it won't span the veneer's width.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 11, 2008)

You will always see the seam. 

Before there where compound anythings...there where hand saws. 
Give yourself a straight edge board to cut against, clamp it down....and always practice first. 
Good luck.


----------



## JulieC (Jun 11, 2008)

Just ideas ...

* Use a decorative accent trim piece over the seam(s)
* Center the longest piece and cut what you need for the ends to put the seams off center


----------



## TaskBoy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi gang, good ideas. I'm not too concerned about seeing the seam, just that I can make it clean--no ragged gaps. Grain and color changes are ok. I was thinking of making the front panel's veneer into 3 equal lengths thus making it look intentional (a seam on each 1/3).

As for where the top and bottom meets the face, I was going to use a router with a flush-cut bit and sand paper to fake a mitered edge.


----------



## A U Tiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Razor knife, lap over cut (both sheets) at same pass. May want to consider a tenion at ends of center piece.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey TaskBoy:
I would try to align the grain in each joint, cut as clean and straight as possible, then use a slight undercut with a razor knife so the ends can be pushed togather tightly. Alternatively, each piece can beveled back ever so slightly on the surface making an intentional tiny groove (as in prefinished hardwood floors).
Glenn


----------

